# Aquaria De Manila



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I thought this place was shut down. But anyway, i just tried my luck. Enjoy!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

wow that moray is amazing, teeth look mean as hell.
and that sh looks crazy

where is this aquarium?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

those are some sweet shots :nod:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> where is this aquarium?


 here in Intramuros Wall (an old spanish fort), Manila.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...those awesome triggers..thankd for for sharing these with us


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome pics - that Picasso looks beautiful, and that Moray Eel sure looks like the fishy reincarnation of satan


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

your avatar is filthy dude..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are some sweet triggers and morays


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

cool pics


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

How big is that picasso trigger?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

awww lovely fish, and nice algea also


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

that moray eel is insane.


----------

